# has anyone flashed liberty2.0 over the rooted ota



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

i am rooted and want to know if anyone has flashed liberty. and if so were they able to do a advanced data only restore from the backup of 5.588?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

ok thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

bigmook said:


> ok thanks.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Never found the answer? I would've liked to help but I was confused by the question.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

i was running liberty 2.0 on rooted stock. no cheescake. Iforever rooted and took the ota. i want to flash liberty2.0 onto 5.893. then do an advanced data restore. possible?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

bigmook said:


> i was running liberty 2.0 on rooted stock. no cheescake. Iforever rooted and took the ota. i want to flash liberty2.0 onto 5.893. then do an advanced data restore. possible?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I don't think there's that much difference in system so you'd probably be fine but 1) restore with what process? 2) if you make nandroid/backup what's to stop you? 3) report back either way


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

advanced in clockwork...data only. I could just layer the files on top of each other in one clockwork session on the x. I have only used liberty on the bionic but was thinking about eclipse. question still remains. the system base on these roms varies. So I just wanted to know if in anyone's experience if it would work. I am going to do it tomorrow.
And that leads me to my next question. Can I still use unleashed to recover a brick. Still researching before I jump in.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

